# AR4 pics



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Took the camera to the shop today. Dave had one AR4 on the trainer
with the Lightning Strykes on it.


----------



## harshguy236 (Feb 24, 2008)

such a nice looking bike, I'm looking to get a new bike in the next 30-60 days (coming from an '07 specialized expert robuiax) ...my "short list" is the AR4, Orbea Orca, Cervello S2 & Pinarello FP3 ...haven't ridden any but the Orca yet, but the AR4 definitely is on top of my short list in the "style points" area!!


----------



## harprider (Jul 16, 2008)

I almost ordered a AR4. Went with a F2 instead. It's the team bike for 09. Really like the look of the AR though. Maybe next year.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

That bike is a triathlete's dream. Never even need to change other than the saddle angle.


----------

